# Paper vs. vinyl targets?



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

What are clubs using in your area? Which material do you prefer and why?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*targets*

Our club has been using paper targets glued to carboard for many years and have been fighting the squirrels for as long - as they eat the targets up to get to the glue. We just switched to the water proof plastic targets this year and are really liking them. Squirrels leave them alone and they seem to hold up really well thus saving our club money.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Who makes waterproof plastic targets for NFAA faces? Maple leaf???

I know FITA multi colors are/were available that way, but NFAA faces must be a new thing???


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I know I've said this a few times before, but I like using latex paint to glue targets. The woodland creatures don't eat it, gives a small degree of water resistance and best of all CHEAP!.

takes a couple of targets to get the just right amount rolled out and the technique of getting the target on with as few wrinkles as possible.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

The all weather vinyl targets from Maple Leaf are awesome. We've been putting a set on our bales and leaving them out for practice rounds. They can absorb a crazy amount of hits and still be shootable. PLus the rain doesn't effect them at all. We do, however, like to put paper targets mounted on cardboard using latex paint for tournaments though. You get better holes and scoring definition that way, and we were just a little bit scared how the plastic ones were going to do when we made our target order for the year. After shooting both, I would think that the plastic ones would do very well for a tournament.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

We have been using paper glued to cardboard for years. The squirrels love the wall paper past we use and the targets don't last. We tried the vinyl targets and, while they seemed to last longer, several of the FS people complained of a glare that was produced when the target was hit by the sun at differnt angles. 

We have since switched back to paper glued to cardboard using the 3M spray adhesive. We posted targets over a month ago and damage has been minimal. Most of the targets are pristine other than the normal holes and moisture damage.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

We tried the vinyl targets this year and were very pleased with the results. They lasted almost the whole season for our small league of field shooters (15 shooters plus others shooting practice rounds) Not quite as sharp as the paper but MUCH less work!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i wonder how the vinyl targets would hold up if they were pasted to cardboard or foamboard too?


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Like Ohio 3der said the vinyl targets have worked out great for us this year. Seem to be well worth the money.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

NoVaArcher said:


> We tried the vinyl targets and, while they seemed to last longer, several of the FS people complained of a glare that was produced when the target was hit by the sun at differnt angles.


Anyone else notice any issues with glare/reflectivity of the vinyl face?


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Hunter Dave said:


> Anyone else notice any issues with glare/reflectivity of the vinyl face?


I could see where it might be an issue on some targets, but overall I don't think it would be a concern. The light would have to hit it at just the right angle. We've had them out on our course for most of the year. Some are in the sun and some are in the shade. I've never had any problems with glare on any of them.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Question*



rock monkey said:


> i wonder how the vinyl targets would hold up if they were pasted to cardboard or foamboard too?


Why? Why would you want to put them on cardboard when the face will last longer than the cardboard in the rain? Only reason I could see of doing that would be on a really rough butt surface so the face is flat, but even then, you could probably just pull the vinyl tight when you tack them up. They are great faces. The foam board would probably do better, if you had to choose between thew two. But even then, there isn't any way I'm glueing some plastic faces down to anything, too much work for not much gain. After spending some time getting ready for the *ohio state championship this weekend in Wilmington, Ohio *and painting down a course's worth of field faces onto cardboard backers, the plastic faces are even more appealing!


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Ohio_3Der said:


> After spending some time getting ready for the ohio state championship this weekend in Wilmington, Ohio and painting down a course's worth of field faces onto cardboard backers, the plastic faces are even more appealing!


No kidding. A stack of plastic target faces and a bucket of cap nails is looking way more appealing than messing with sticking all those paper faces onto sheets of cardboard.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

So out of nine field archers, only one has heard of someone having an issue with glare on the target face? Would FS shooters be more vulnerable to glare since they may be using sights with lenses? 

Other than a slightly higher cost, this seems to be the only negative to vinyl. 

Any other comments or observations about the glare issue?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hunter Dave said:


> So out of nine field archers, only one has heard of someone having an issue with glare on the target face? Would FS shooters be more vulnerable to glare since they may be using sights with lenses?
> 
> Other than a slightly higher cost, this seems to be the only negative to vinyl.
> 
> Any other comments or observations about the glare issue?


DarkSide shooters are vulnerable to anything real and many things imagined. :wink:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*well*

JRE, JPE, and myself all shoot on the same course. All of our targets are in the shade, so no glare issues there. We all three also shoot FS. I can say that vinyl works very well on our course, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> DarkSide shooters are vulnerable to anything real and many things imagined. :wink:


Nice.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Ohio_3Der said:


> JRE, JPE, and myself all shoot on the same course. All of our targets are in the shade, so no glare issues there. We all three also shoot FS. I can say that vinyl works very well on our course, but your mileage may vary.



Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Hunter Dave said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.


We do have some targets that are in the open sun and as I mentioned before I've never had an issue with glare.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Where can you buy the vinyl targets? I had no idea they existed. I obviously haven't used them but for our club, there are very few shooters and the targets are exposed to blowing rain. The paper faces are falling off. This sounds like a great solution for our club at least..
thanks


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

PWArchers has used the vinyl, I shoot FS and had no complaints with them. I havent had time to go to the last shoot but I think we are back to useing paper. I grabed a few of the used vinyl targets and they have been on m y home bale for over three months. They are shot to shizz but I like them.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but does anyone know where you can purchase the vinyl target faces for a field round I have done searches with no luck 
I actually sent an email to maple leaf so hopefully will see if it is their product or not


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Maple Leaf is the only one I know of manufacturing the vinyl field faces. I haven't tried them yet at the club but from what I looked at I do plan on picking up enough for a 14 field range next spring to try out. Hoping they will hold up better to wet weather conditions.

>>---->


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank you Pro 
I did get a response back from them and am going to place an order next week for a set of hunter and field for my personal range, we shall see how they work out


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

What was the price for them?


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Put a call into them today Cape but they didn't get back to me yet. they did email me a price list but it is just for individual target prices and I would like to just buy a set, if they have a set price I'm yet to know. I will be out of town for a few days so it may be a bit yet before I can talk to them.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Indian will find out when I order a few sets.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I like the Mapleleaf vinyl target faces. They cost only a little more ~15-30 cents depending upon size, but last until very shot up. The weather will not ruin them. Some do not like them for tournaments (they are fine with me), but for something left up for practice shooting, I think they are great.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks erasmu for the info.


----------

